# What firearms should the typical survivalist have?



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Im kind of curious about what the consensus is on what fire arms you feel belongs in every survivalist collection, for getting through tough times. Im talking survival here, not mounting an insurgency or participating in a civil war, Im talking about what you think you need to protect yourself from things that go bump in the night, keep yourself safe and what you need to feed yourself. Everyones choices will be varied to one degree or another and everyones location will have a bearing on those choices. I mean what works for someone in remote parts of Alaska will be much different than someone in the suburbs of LA, CA.

What fire arms would you recommend to a newbie recently arriving on the scene. Why that particular model or design. What order would you recommend them be purchased in and why.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

well good question, as survivalist goes, people can survive without one

but on my list (and should be on everyone's list) any black powder firearm, there are tonnes out there and can accommodate most projectiles...

found out recently there are a lot of different black powder firearms out there from muskets, to breach loading shot guns, just have to do some more research, but it's quite simple to make your own black powder without blowing yourself up... and with the range of different projectiles you can use, gets a must have in any collection in my book


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Im located in North Texas. We dont really have any dangerous game, that can stomp you into a grease spot for the most part, so no need for a 458 Winchester Mag in the arsenal. Im in an outer suburb with a mix of open wood lots, fields and housing editions and some small business districts. There is a surprising amount of game animals here though despite, just no trophy deer leases.

*1. Desfensive handgun.*

The first priority in a gun collection should be a defensive hand gun for personal protection. Doesnt matter really what caliber although in my personal opinion it should probably start with 9mm in power levels. It should be concealable so that you can carry it on your persons all day long including when your working. I think too that capacity should also be considered every bit as much as caliber. I still remember the 1994 AWB that restricted folks to 10 rounds unless you happen to have had grandfathered magazines. I can help but think about the jam a lot of New Yorkers are now in with the recent gun laws passed there.

For me, the above reasons and a few others I chose a 1911 in 45 ACP. Its a great gun, has 8 round capacity in flush fit mags and has a pretty good track record for being a fight stopper as far as handgun chamberings go.

*2. 22 Rim Fire.*

What self respecting gun owner doesnt have a 22 rim fire in their collection? Its a great small game getter, critter control fire arm, great recreational fire arm, great training fire arm and fairly cheap still to stock up on ammo as long as you can find ammo these days as it seems to still be in short supply. There are a gazillion models out there and your sure to find one that tickles your fancy and many are good reputable models to be sure. One thing to consider is that while a rifle can very well be shot more accurately dont dismiss a handgun for this choice. While it may take more training to get good with it and the effective range may max out at your skill level out to 25 yards, its still plenty good enough to pick up the check so to speak. Its lighter, more compact and many are quiet concealable compared to a rifle!

For me the choice was clear. Ruger Single Six Convertible in 22 LR/ 22 WRM with a 6 inch barrel and adjustable sights. Im minute of 12 oz Dr Pepper can at 25 yards, which means small game is definitely on the menu. Its reasonable concealable being fairly compact and light weight and can be operated with just one hand if need be. It will shoot any 22 rimfire load that can be chambered in LR or WRM. They are still reasonably priced, built like a brick crap house as far as durability goes and it makes for a pretty versatile fire arm. My only regret is I didnt spring for the Stainless Steel model!

*3. Assualt Rifle.*

This one I am sure a lot of folks will disagree with and choose a shotgun instead. I used to think along those lines too until I saw the LA riots in south central LA where the police pulled out during the rioting that happened after the Rodney King verdict, leaving citizens on their own for two days before the National Guard moved in followed by the police to restore law and order 2-3 days later. Bet a lot of folks would have traded their handguns and shotguns for a higher capacity AR or AK to turn back mobs of looters more effectively. In addition to helping prevent you from being over ran by a small mob, they can in many parts of the US be used to hunt bigger game with although they arent optimal for that purpose. Many a hog here in Texas has been dispatched with a 223 and more than a few deer (not as big in Texas as they are in the corn fields of Iowa...) have fell to a well placed shot. Its not my first choice for that purpose but it can work in a pinch. Granted Assualt Rifles wont have the range or penetration that a Main Battle rifle like the M1 Garand, M1A1, FAL, AR-10 variants among others but they are usually potent enough, far enough out, to handle business more times than not.

For me, I chose a AR in 5.56 with a 16 inch 1-9 twist barrel. Its compact and fairly light weight and while its sometimes lacking in barrier penetration, its devastating on soft tissue with expanding bullets out to 300 yards or more! Ammo is light weight and I can carry a gang of it compared to loaded 20 round FAL magazines! After being on a few vacations in 'Stan/Iraq, one thing I never wanna do is run low on ammunition when things get hot and smokey!!! As a survivalist there is likely to be no resupply and there definitely wont be any close in air support!

*4. Shotgun.*

This one I really had to kind of think about for a while and wrestle around with. While I would prefer a medium caliber center fire rifle, the 12 or 20 gauge shotgun just made more sense from a practical and utilitarian point. Its a devastating close range weapon inside 20-30 yards on two legged deviants wanting to loot your homestead or worse. With the proper load it can take out just about anything walking North America as a hunting fire arm, just have to do it at fairly close range. For fowl, its great out to about 40 yards or so. Its a jack of all trades but only a master at a few, but it does cover a wide range of needs from protection to putting food on the table.

For me, I chose a Mossberg 835 Turkey Thug. It will only hold 5 rounds of 2 3/4 inch loads and cant be modded to accept 8 like a typical combat shotgun, but for me it will work well enough for my needs. Unlike my Remington 870's that cost queit a bit more and are chambered only for 2 3/4 inch rounds, this one will take anything from 2 3/4 to 3 1/2 inch loads. Which is why I will grab it before either of my 870's. Its camoed which makes it great for hunting. It has fiber optic rifle sites which makes shooting it easy. Its 22 inch barrel accepts choke tubes and is short enough to be used defensively and this last hunting season it proved itself well enough in the field on fowl from Dove to Ducks to Turkey although I would have much preferred to use one of my O/U's instead!

*5. Center Fire Bolt Action Rifle.*

Now down to my 5th and final choice in a minimum fire arm battery for the survivalist. The ability to be able to shoot at long ranges or shoot bigger game for shoot targets where more penetration is needed than one of the assault rifles can produce, comes the center fire bolt action rifle. Its very simple, rugged accurate and they come in a number of very potent chamberings, too many good ones to list here. I think though one should look at something in the 270-338 caliber range to handle those bigger jobs where something a bit more than the 5.56 or 7.62x39 can generate. Thats not to say that other chamberings aren't up to snuff, they might be in your neck of the woods. For a younger or petite or recoil shy shooter, the 243 or 260 Remington might be the hot ticket. While most these days are drilled and tapped to accept scope mounts and come with no adjustable sights one may want to have a gun smith install a set as back up to a scope.

For me, I am sticking to my Remington 700 VLS, chambered in the fine .308 Winchester. It has a 26 inch bull barrel that allows me to extract every bit of velocity the case can provide and gives me excellent accuracy with a number of loads. It wears a Springfield Armory Gen III 4x16 mil dot scope allowing for hunting out to 400 yards (I like to get a lot closer than that...) and if your a bad guy out to 600 yards, your probably going to have a bad day. While it does weigh a bit its not too much to hump around over hill and dale at my age yet.

Well there you have it, LFI's minimum 5, the order I would get them in and why. Whats yours?


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> well good question, as survivalist goes, people can survive without one
> 
> but on my list (and should be on everyone's list) any black powder firearm, there are tonnes out there and can accommodate most projectiles...
> 
> found out recently there are a lot of different black powder firearms out there from muskets, to breach loading shot guns, just have to do some more research, but it's quite simple to make your own black powder without blowing yourself up... and with the range of different projectiles you can use, gets a must have in any collection in my book


Yes they can but most wont attempt to if they can avoid it.

Very good point maybe mine should include a 6th fire arm as a minimum. Such guns, even if things get really bad, can be kept firing long after brass cases, primers and smokeless powder are long gone or too prohibitive expensive to afford. Lead to cast into minies or balls are likely to be around even in the toughest of times. Black Powder aint all that difficult to manufacture and will likely be available as well. Flint can be found or bought. The real beauty is the ability to load them from cat sneeze loads all the way up to full throttle. The guns are very simple to repair and maintain and most parts could easily be made if one was to break. So yeah I think Black Powder guns just might have a worthy place in a collection! At least one can make a strong argument for their inclusion...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

if you can get a modern replica, from what I have read about them (even on here) they are very effective prices of kit, and extremely powerful... with awesome stopping power

as the original question the top firearm on a survivalist collection... with all the options available... and with the always possible gun control, and such... black powder guns just don't draw so much attention... and guaranteed to stay in the collection, and a very good generational item (you can still find pre civil war rifles on the market from time to time..) so something to hand down to the children, grandchildren, grate grandchildren (get the picture) and you can get some real nice display ones that give the chance of adding the family tree as part of history.... there is just a lot more you can get away with doing with the black powder guns than a "black rifle" if you get my point 

other firearms have there place in a survivalist collection, but when the world dose goto shit all modern ammunition will eventually run out... and no point having the best rifle with the best magazines if you can't feed it..... that's the major point I'm making...


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Well here's my two cents. I agree wit both of you in a way. If you can only afford one firearm then start with the one that is the most versitle - the common 12 gauge pump shot gun. You can find new 870 clones from china for right at $250. Then it's a toss up between a defensive pistol and a .22 but if you can afford both they should both be in the mix. A black powder firearm - revolver of rifle - take a lot of time and patience in learning how to use them effectively. Not to mention that they are messy as all get out to clean - and they are very unforgiving if you don't celan them quickly and thouroughly. 

What's in my locker- several pump shot guns, 3 .22 rifles; two 22 revolvers; 3 22 pistols; one 9mm pistol; a bolt action 30-06 and a BP revolver and a hawken style rifle. None of them are an all around gun. Each has their own special uses. But I live on a farm. If I lived in a city I could pare the list down to a shotgun and a 22 or 9mm pistol


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

1-CM9
2-10/22
3-20ga 870
4-16" 556 AR 15 1:7 Lightweight
5-Mossy MVP in the future


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> 1-CM9
> 2-10/22
> 3-20ga 870
> 4-16" 556 AR 15 1:7 Lightweight
> 5-Mossy MVP in the future


I have a MVP in 5.56 and man o man what a jewel that gun is!!! Not the buttery smooth action I am accustom to with my Remington 700's but the one I got is the most accurate out of the box gun with factory ammo I have every seen much less owned!!! They are due to come out with one in 308 and a few other chamberings and rumor control has it that include the 300 Black Out.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> if you can get a modern replica, from what I have read about them (even on here) they are very effective prices of kit, and extremely powerful... with awesome stopping power
> 
> as the original question the top firearm on a survivalist collection... with all the options available... and with the always possible gun control, and such... black powder guns just don't draw so much attention... and guaranteed to stay in the collection, and a very good generational item (you can still find pre civil war rifles on the market from time to time..) so something to hand down to the children, grandchildren, grate grandchildren (get the picture) and you can get some real nice display ones that give the chance of adding the family tree as part of history.... there is just a lot more you can get away with doing with the black powder guns than a "black rifle" if you get my point
> 
> other firearms have there place in a survivalist collection, but when the world dose goto shit all modern ammunition will eventually run out... and no point having the best rifle with the best magazines if you can't feed it..... that's the major point I'm making...


Yes they can be. I own a modern in line made by Traditions in .50 cal. Its quiet the thumper to be sure. I have "pole axed" more than a few hogs and a couple of deer with it over the last 2 decades. Its been a fun gun to own. My biggest complaint about it is the fact that the rifling twist rate dictates sabot loads only. Id really like something in the 36-40 caliber range that would be suitable for shooting balls or at least Minie's. The sabot loads aren't really that much cheaper than standard modern smokeless powder chamberings. I would rather have the smaller caliber primarily for hunting game on the small to medium size in a pinch that's a little more of a mizer on the powder charges and amount of lead required. While they make a few that are like that that are flinters or caps, they are usually pretty dang pricey and somewhat hard to find. I mean when you go to the local gun store they have a full rack of 50's and 54's with an occasional 45, but they are all in lines for the most part and designed for sabots.



> A black powder firearm - revolver of rifle - take a lot of time and patience in learning how to use them effectively. Not to mention that they are messy as all get out to clean - and they are very unforgiving if you don't celan them quickly and thouroughly.


Yes that's definitely a down side for sure. Its the worst part about black powder guns, even those made of stainless that are a bit more forgiving. You do have to play around with them a bit and get a feel for using them at their best. The range on them is modest in most cases too by modern center fire cartridges. Reloading even with the speed tubes is still pretty dang slow.

I think black powder guns have a few applications in a gun collection but unless your a black powder junkie I think there are many other more serviceable choices out there to aquire long before you get that low on the ladder rung. For a long term SHTF situation lasting more than 5 years or so I think they start to make a little more sense.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Depending on your location, terrain, and foliage the first should either be a .22 rifle or a shotgun, either 20 or 12 gauge. At any rate they should be the first two, followed by a center fire rifle, .27 caliber or above. Next should be pistols, both a rimfire and centerfire, and finally, a magazine fed semi-automatic centerfire rifle. I do fire black powder rifles, my favorite being a .54 cal Rocky Mountain Hawkins with a maple stock, made by Pedersoli, that I shoot and hunt with, but I consider that more of a hobby gun then a "must have' survival firearm.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Im kind of curious about what the consensus is on what fire arms you feel belongs in every survivalist collection, for getting through tough times. Im talking survival here, not mounting an insurgency or participating in a civil war, Im talking about what you think you need to protect yourself from things that go bump in the night, keep yourself safe and what you need to feed yourself. Everyones choices will be varied to one degree or another and everyones location will have a bearing on those choices. I mean what works for someone in remote parts of Alaska will be much different than someone in the suburbs of LA, CA.
> 
> What fire arms would you recommend to a newbie recently arriving on the scene. Why that particular model or design. What order would you recommend them be purchased in and why.


I would have a handgun, a shotgun and a rifle. Types would be up to the individual since everyone's situation would be different.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> Depending on your location, terrain, and foliage the first should either be a .22 rifle or a shotgun, either 20 or 12 gauge. At any rate they should be the first two, followed by a center fire rifle, .27 caliber or above. Next should be pistols, both a rimfire and centerfire, and finally, a magazine fed semi-automatic centerfire rifle. I do fire black powder rifles, my favorite being a .54 cal Rocky Mountain Hawkins with a maple stock, made by Pedersoli, that I shoot and hunt with, but I consider that more of a hobby gun then a "must have' survival firearm.


That would be my suggestion as well. 
1. 22 rimfire rifle
2. shotgun
3. centerfire handgun
4. centerfire rifle (I prefer .30 caliber personally)

After that, everything is gravy. I've been owning, buying, selling firearms for over 50 years so I also have some "gravy" to go on my potatoes.
Like a 1921 nickle plated Colt Police Positive Special in 32-20 caliber. Not exactly a fighting handgun, but I don't use it as such. I have others that are better for the task.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Pretty much agree with Notsoyoung and Rice Paddy Daddy, . . . with one caveat.

I would get the shotgun first. If for some set of circumstances, I could only have one firearm, period, . . . it would be a 12 gauge pump shotgun from either Winchester or Remington.

I would consider a Browning or Beretta automatic as next choice if the pump was not available.

The shotgun is so versatile, . . . all the way from rabbits & quail, . . . to elk and bear, . . . 2 legged or 4 legged coyotes, . . . or trespassing alphabet soup, . . . and generally is not picky about ammo.

The .22 would be next, . . . simply from the ammo standpoint, . . . cheaper to operate than the shotgun for small game, . . . also more quiet if that is a consideration.

Then it gets to be availability vs. choice, . . . I'd then grab either a center fire semi-auto rifle or handgun, . . . again the factor would be availablity (that word could be translated as "finances" ), . . . personal choice being one of four: 1911 in .45 ACP, . . . 1911 in 9mm, . . . AR in 5.56, . . . M14/M1A in .308 (naturally). I would then work on rounding out all four of these if it were possible.

But these are more for a "hunker down" mentality, . . . not for bugging out. Pretty tough to carry food, water, all those weapons and a 1000 rounds of ammo for each.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> 1-CM9
> 2-10/22
> 3-20ga 870
> 4-16" 556 AR 15 1:7 Lightweight
> 5-Mossy MVP in the future


6-TC Black Diamond 50cal 3 x 9 see thru mounts.3.5 MOA at 100 yards
7- RCBS RS-2


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

My personal would be:

M&P in 9mm
Mossy 590
Ruger Gunsite Scout
AR 15
10/22 Takedown


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

For a novice or person just starting out and looking at survival from a clean slate and wondering what guns to get and in what order to get them. I agree with LF's post about the categories, LF's hit the big five nail squarely on the head in what he's selected. 

The order they are acquired in is moot, because there are too many variables to consider, as example, budget and availability. If there are five guns I want to get and I've listed them in order of importance from 1 through 5, 1 being the most important to get 5 being the least important. I'm not going to pass up buying number 4 on my list when I find it because I'm looking for number 2. 

One area where I tend to be a bit generic and don't delve too deeply into specifics, is brand and caliber. What caliber or brand works best or is available in one region may not work or be available in another region. An example is that what one may be able to purchase in Wyoming and would be suitable for Wyoming may vary from what one could purchase in California and would be suitable for California. Same goes for the Desert west when compared to the bayous of Louisiana.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

From a "survival" point of view - meaning urban, suburban and rural all rolled into the same basket the arms "needed", in the order of need, are:

22 RF that can use 22 short, long and long rifle ammunition. (revolver or repeating rifle) Rifle is preferred if you only have one.

12 ga. pump shotgun.

magnum revolver - it will shoot the less powerful "special" loads and also handle magnum loads. I would recommend the 357 since the recoil is manageable during training.

A bolt action rifle in a current military caliber (cartridge). (308 preferred over 223)

After you have those four you can get anything else you like. The ones mentioned are dependable and require minimum maintenance to keep them shooting. They are not fussy about the individual loads you use so you can use "mouse" loads until you get training and work your way up to "standard" loads.

Semi-autos will have problems and they wear more quickly than those listed. Maintenance is more critical and there is a narrower "operational" load that must be used. If you train with a revolver it is easier to transition to a semi-auto handgun than the other way around. Learning with a semi-auto encourages "rapid" fire over accurate fire and few semi-auto rifles are as accurate as a bolt rifle.


----------



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello everyone, new to the forum and my first post.

All good answers to this question. Lets take it a step further. I just recently completed getting spare parts for every AR/Shotgun and Pistol in the safe. It took some time, but when the SHTF there will be no calling Brownells or Cheaper than dirt. I have ammo. Enough? Lets hope so, but I also have ammo on hand that I don't have a firearm for. Ammo will be better than silver.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Spare parts will be critical.
Ammo may well be worth it weight in PM'S


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

What you can afford SHTF does not require a 3000 dollar custom 45. You do not have to go broke to buy weapons that will do all you need them to do.
What you can shoot Not everyone is a TV sniper nor should they be. Be realistic about how you will use it. 

AR 5.56 16 inch barrel 1 in 7 twist, Most flexible Defense/offense weapon you will find in a light weight and smaller size. At a price that will not hurt when you hand over the cash.
Up close to 450-500 meters for most 500-600 meters for the trained with right optics. gets the job done.
Shout gun or two hard to beat a 12g up close and no time to think about it. Again you do not have to spend a lot 870, mossberg 500,590 or 88 maverick , Savage 350 all affordable.
Last hand gun.
Find a good 22LR plenty around at a good prices example Ruger10/22, ect
A full size is best unless you really feel you must Conceal it. 
Revolver 357 4-6 inch barrel shoots all 357 and 38 rounds , keeps your options open
SHTF auto try to go with a rugged framed weapon caliber not a big deal .


----------



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

Smitty901 is absolutely right. You don't have to go for the high dollar guns to be effective. Heck, I've got a couple/5 guns in the safe that my Grandfather bought. One is a mail order Sears and Robuck(sp?) 22 auto. You can't make this gun not work. Purchase solid well built guns and LEARN how to use them and take care of them. I have found some real bargains in Pawn Shops over the years. I too like 30 cal rifles, but...for every 2 rounds of 308 you can carry (and shoot) 5 5.56 rounds. My bolt gun is 308 with a heavy Shilan. It was my retirement present from the Marines at Quantico. I tend to think in zones or layers of protection. And have acquired my firearm accordingly. 6 to 1100 meters. The beast in 308. 100 to 600 the scoped AR in 5.56 Under 100 the SBR in 5.56. At the door? 12 gauge baby! And like someone said earlier, I view pistols as that tool I use to fight my way to where my long guns are. Bottom line is buy right, learn the platform, practice and then move on to the next challenge.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Maxxdad said:


> Hello everyone, new to the forum and my first post.
> 
> All good answers to this question. Lets take it a step further. I just recently completed getting spare parts for every AR/Shotgun and Pistol in the safe. It took some time, but when the SHTF there will be no calling Brownells or Cheaper than dirt. I have ammo. Enough? Lets hope so, but I also have ammo on hand that I don't have a firearm for. Ammo will be better than silver.


Great ideas you mentioned and stupendous first post! Too many over look the spare parts aspect of owning guns. I think your right about the ammo part too and many of us have that one down pat to the point of OCD.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I guess for me it all depends on what I'm doing, am I bugging in or hitting the road? If I'm bugging out can I use a vehicle or am I hoofing it?
If I'm bugging in I'd like (in order of importance for me anyway)
1) handgun in .45 either ACP or Colt if it's a revolver. It's number 1 because it will be on my person at all times, it the one firearm you can carry with you 24hrs a day if necessary. You need not put it down to bring in wood or work on your vehicle when it's broken down on the side of the road.
2) .22LR My preference would be a bolt action rifle since it will handle all .22 rimfire excluding magnums. This will be the primary pot filler, lets face it squirrels are a whole lot easier to hunt than deer or bear and there's more of them.
3) Semi-auto rifle either in 5.56, 7.62, or .30-06 This will be my fighting rifle if I need one. This is the rifle that's going to keep the bad guys at bay.
4) centerfire bolt rifle for hunting game larger than squirrels and bunnies because let's face it squirrels and bunnies taste good but venison is always better.
5) shotgun in 12ga with extra barrels, long for hunting and short for home defense. Lots of turkeys around these parts and while a .22 will work a 12ga makes more sense, also good for rabbits on the run, just make sure you give them enough lead not to pepper the meat with shot.

If I'm bugging out it'll probably go something like this:
1) Handguns .45ACP for me and the wife will have her .380, oldest boy will have a .22lr
2) Lever action rifle in .35 Rem. I'll be carrying this one, it's absolutely deadly on just about any game I'll be after and will serve double duty as my defensive rifle. I can load it down with cast bullets and pistol powder for smaller game if need be also.
3) Mini-14, the wife will be carrying this one, as it's about the only centerfire I own that she could fire comfortably. She hasn't fired it yet but hopefully this summer she'll get that chance. She could shoot the SKS but it's a lot heavier and not scoped plus the sights on the SKS are a lot cruder than on the Mini. Both rifles are equally reliable though.
4) .22LR, I may opt for the 10/22 now for the faster follow up shots, oldest boy will be carrying this too.
5) .22LR bolt rifle, youth model. My youngest will be carrying this one

So there's my battery of guns, not perfect and subject to change on a whim. I may swap out the .22 bolt rifle for the Savage Model 24 combo in .410/.22 if I'm bugging out. I'll have to think about that, it might be too heavy for my youngest to carry though.

-Infidel


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

So far I feel like we're discussing guns suitable for a stay at home survivalist or a survivalist that is not on the move. I think if it were the other way around, where there was no home or location to base out of. The selection of suitable guns would narrow down to two a hand gun and a long gun or even possibly just one or the other. In the present the best plan would be to start with the 5 and then narrow that down to two if it becomes necessary.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Without a lot of explanations here's my bare minimum:

M&P .40 for the pistol

Savage model 24F .22 over 20 ga. combo gun w/red dot sight

Rem 700 in 30-06

The extra gun, M&P15 5.56


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

My main 5 guns are about like most others on here.
.22lr Ruger 10/22 wood stock and bull barrel
.45 Colt 1911
Remington 870 or Mossy 500 whichever I grab first. Both are fine weapons.
Remington 700 aac-sd .308 with 20 in bull barrel with 1/10 twist and Valdada 12x52x56
AR 15 Noveske Gen III Switchblock

Those are the main rifles you should have if you are set up in a BOL or BIL..They will do about anything you will need. Anything else is just frosting on the cake.. I have several other caliber that many on here would say I don't really need. Which is true. But I like my guns and am not always practical. I still intend to enjoy life in the meantime.. I have enough food for about 2 yrs and plenty of ammo and still getting more. Little precious meatals just in case and lots of other stuff. There is no reason you can't have things you don't really need inthe prepper world. Life wouldn't be any fun if you are always ONLY planning for shtf.. Have to live life as well or what good is surviving!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Seneca said:


> So far I feel like we're discussing guns suitable for a stay at home survivalist or a survivalist that is not on the move. I think if it were the other way around, where there was no home or location to base out of. The selection of suitable guns would narrow down to two a hand gun and a long gun or even possibly just one or the other. In the present the best plan would be to start with the 5 and then narrow that down to two if it becomes necessary.


Good call Seneca, I was leaning more towards staying put vs moving about constantly, whether that be at your town house the burbs or your cottage in the country. I was thinking from a stand point of times are tough not that the world has came to an end and its a free for all. Were I on the move...my choices would change pretty dramatically as you have suggested above. That possibility also was a major mitigating factor in the choices I made for a 5 gun battery and the order of importance I placed them in.

I kinda wanted to see from a realistic stand point of which fire arms where the most common and why folks choose them. Wasn't looking to argue what was best or what sucks, just whats "real" when its time for the rubber to meet the road.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Seneca said:


> So far I feel like we're discussing guns suitable for a stay at home survivalist or a survivalist that is not on the move. I think if it were the other way around, where there was no home or location to base out of. The selection of suitable guns would narrow down to two a hand gun and a long gun or even possibly just one or the other. In the present the best plan would be to start with the 5 and then narrow that down to two if it becomes necessary.


You hit the nail right on the head. In my case there's 4 of us so everyone can carry a firearm or 2 so that opens up our options. For me no matter what there will be a handgun and a rifle, my wife also. The boys are the only mitigating factor, how much weight can they realistically carry. Hopefully a vehicle is not out of the question if we have to split. I realize that if we're on foot I'll be hauling the bulk of the equipment so I'll have to limit myself to a handgun and 1 long gun.

-Infidel


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

In almost every case 

#1 a 12 ga. shotgun, rem 870 and mossburg 500 are both good, I also like the early ithica models.

#2 a .22 rifle, cheap ammo, low report, good for small game and larger game at point blank ranges.

#3 A hunting rifle in bolt action (with 3x9 scope) , the caliber doesn't matter as long as it is one of the mainstream ones: 30.06, 270, 7mm, .308, .243, etc

After this I would go for a military type rifle, take your pick but something semi-auto for when everything else won't do. I put this last as if you know how to work your 1-3 you will probably get one for free from the people you shoot.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Montana Rancher said:


> you will probably get one for free from the people you shoot.


Complete with a Select Fire Trigger and proper magazines.....


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Everybody should buy a .22lr, like the 10/22. .308 and .30-06 are horrible rounds. Don't buy those.

Seriously. I'll take one for the team and run those calibers. Y'all get tenny-too's.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

A 22 rifle,(10-22), a 12 gauge shotgun,( I prefer an 870), and a bolt action rifle in 30 caliber, again, I prefer the 30-06 because of the wide range of ammo as well as the availability of that ammo.
A revolver in 38/357, like a S&W 66, for game gathering , due to the better sights and trigger, and a range of ammo, over a semi auto. 
For defense, a 1911 in 45 is always a good choice. Other calibers and brands will serve too.
This would be the basic arsenal, along with plenty of ammo and, of course spare parts.
The knowledge and skills to replace the parts goes without saying.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok I admit it I do have a Ruger 10/22 also. Everyone should have a good 22 in the line up. Great for small game. Light simple weapon.
In a pinch SD is not out of the question.
Just would not be a primary SHTF weapon


----------



## jc-hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

I have two lines of thought. 
Plan A; Bugging in. Have all you want and can afford. No limits. But in reality, eventually you will run out of ammo. You will have to re-supply from dead attackers. So I believe in going with the most common calibers. .22LR, 9mm, .40 cal. .45 acp., .223, 7.62x39, and .308 Win. (which is 7.62x51) maybe also 30-30. 

Plan B: Bugging out. This is a different story. You can only take what you and your group can carry. Think about that. How many in your group? Or, is it you alone? Or, you and your mate? So lets say its two of you. Just me and my wife. So , I would carry: a 9mm M&P Pro pistol on my right hip holster. A .45 acp on my left hip. (I have those and love them , so that my choice). I would have my Mossy 7+1 12 ga. pump in my backpack. my main battle rifle would be my Type M SKS (AK mags) tapco stock, Choate scope mount, 3x9 compact scope w/ illuminated reticle w/ quick disconnects and UTG red dot w/ quick connects. This rifle also has had a trigger job and shoots very well to 200 yds. . i really like Ar's, but in a SHTF situation, who knows when you will be able to clean your rifle well, or when you run out of cleaning supplies in your backpack in the middle of a fire fight. my SKS can shoot a lot longer dirty than an AR can. My wife , because of her lesser experience with guns, would be carrying on her hip, a Ruger SR22 pistol. Her rifle would be
a Ruger 10/22, composite stock, w/ 3x9 scope. She can head shoot you at 90 yds. very easily. She can make the enemy keep their head down while i am reloading.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

10/22 sniper rifle. Really it is a good shooter and fun to run some rounds though. Not currently burning up 22's for fun.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My last aquisition was sweet and points out that you don't need to spend a load of money for a quality rifle. It's a Mauser GEW98, made in 1917 at the Danzig Arsenal, remade to K98k specs in the late 30's, brought home as a trophy by a returning GI. The fact that someone "sporterized" it by cutting down the stock and adding a rubber butt pad turned a $600+ rifle into one that cost me $188.
It's a Mauser (the best bolt action ever designed, and copied by most others), smooth as silk action (it's a Mauser!), 7.92X57JS (8MM) caliber will kill anything in North America, accurate (it's a Mauser!).
And since there is no collector value left anymore (damn Bubbas) I will feel no qualms about installing the scout scope base that I already have in place of the rear sight.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> My last aquisition was sweet and points out that you don't need to spend a load of money for a quality rifle. It's a Mauser GEW98, made in 1917 at the Danzig Arsenal, remade to K98k specs in the late 30's, brought home as a trophy by a returning GI. The fact that someone "sporterized" it by cutting down the stock and adding a rubber butt pad turned a $600+ rifle into one that cost me $188.
> It's a Mauser (the best bolt action ever designed, and copied by most others), smooth as silk action (it's a Mauser!), 7.92X57JS (8MM) caliber will kill anything in North America, accurate (it's a Mauser!).
> And since there is no collector value left anymore (damn Bubbas) I will feel no qualms about installing the scout scope base that I already have in place of the rear sight.


If it's already sporterized I would just drill and tap it for the Lueopold one piece base, then you don't need the extended eye relief scope. I have a 1922 BRNO that I rebarreled to .308 that I used that base on.


----------



## specknowsbest (Jan 5, 2014)

Im with the majority here on most things. A survivalist should buy what they can afford that's in popular caliber. I like SKS rifles for property defense, a 45 ACP for home defense, a mosin for large game hunting like hog and deer and a 12 gauge for everything else that a 22 would be used for.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Something I haven't seen mentioned as of yet unless I missed it is a good quality Air Rifle. Would be especially useful in acquiring small game for the dinner table while at the same time if you wish to remain discreet and undetected, very quiet and no crack of the shot that is even present with the .22LR.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Reptilicus said:


> Something I haven't seen mentioned as of yet unless I missed it is a good quality Air Rifle. Would be especially useful in acquiring small game for the dinner table while at the same time if you wish to remain discreet and undetected, very quiet and no crack of the shot that is even present with the .22LR.


We bought an inexpensive Crosman Storm at Walmart for right around $100 (i forget exactly) for rat control in our animal feed shed. It turns out the wife didn't really have the strength to cock it. It's a break barrel spring gun.
It's fun to plink with on the property, and would kill a rabbit or squirrel if need be.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

That's the exact same rifle I have, the Crosman STORM XL. Awesome little plinker and wrecks hell on the pidgeons in the pecan orchard out back. More than enough power for rabbits, squirrels, etc. Also amazingly accurate with the Center Point scope.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Reptilicus said:


> That's the exact same rifle I have, the Crosman STORM XL. Awesome little plinker and wrecks hell on the pidgeons in the pecan orchard out back. More than enough power for rabbits, squirrels, etc. Also amazingly accurate with the Center Point scope.


There wasn't enough adjustment in the open sights on mine for any distance greater than 15 feet so I installed the scope that came with it. I have it dialed in to hit pine cones at 50 feet no problem.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> 10/22 sniper rifle. Really it is a good shooter and fun to run some rounds though. Not currently burning up 22's for fun.
> View attachment 4239


I would disagree about the action, because I think that the action on my 1903-A3's (one sporterized, the other in original condition) are great! Oh wait, they are MAUSER actions, and the U.S. government was even paying Mauser for the patent rights on them during WW1. A great action. By the way, the payments for them were stuck in a locked account until WW1 was over.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Being in 22 silhouette competition I would like to see a 10-22 hit and kill a rabbit at 25 yards and another one in rapid succession at 80 yards. There is almost 4 inches of drop between those two ranges with my bolt action Remington 581. I have my 22 dialed in and it takes all my skill to hit the standing targets at the ranges we shoot. 22 rimfire rifles and pistols have a place in my list of guns but it is as important to know the limits of the guns as it is to know your own limits. From a bench I can keep "junk" 22 ammo in a group of 1.25 to 1.5 inches at 80 yards but standing with nothing to support the rifle but me? That's a very different size group.


----------

